# Notes Music and Coffee - 31 St Martins Lane, Covent Garden, London



## Glenn

There's a new cafe opening this week in Covent Garden

Notes Music & Coffee is set to open in 31 St Martins Lane Covent Garden on Thursday 11 November

Their Twitter account @notesmusicoffee has been releasing snippets of info over the past few weeks and it looks like they'll be offering syphon, v60, woodneck cloth as well espresso based coffee

One of the partners is Fabio, who runs Flat Cap Coffee, a great cart on the corner of Victoria St and Strutton Ground (nearest Tube - St James Park) and there is a brand new La Marzocco Strada that has just been installed

I'll pop in for a visit when they've opened but would encourage anyone nearby to pop in and check them out from the 11th November.


----------



## lookseehear

I'm SO excited! Less of a walk for me than Monmouth (I work at 40, The Strand) so will be regularly there for coffee at lunchtimes and will post up my views (I'll try and make it there on the opening couple of days).


----------



## lookseehear

Just walked up past it, looks like they're pretty hard at work getting it finished!


----------



## lookseehear

I just went for lunch, really nice place!

I had a double espresso of Square Mile's autumn blend to start, then a syphon of Square Mile's fully washed Kilimanjaro with a double espresso of HasBean Kicker to finish!

The autumn blend was lovely, haven't tried it before but I definitely will again. It was great to see the syphon made in front of you (they're happy to talk you through the process as they do it as well). The Kicker was a truly awesome flavour, living up to its name! I've got 500g on the way from HasBean so it was great to know how it was meant to taste before I go and ruin it 

I also had a really nice grilled sandwich with goats cheese, pepper and pesto. All the food looked really good (but I was more concerned with the coffee of course).

They also stock loads of brewing equipment from aeropresses and hand grinders to the really nice syphon brewers that they use in the shop.

I really hope this shop can appeal to your average coffee drinker as much as it does to the average coffee geek. The staff were really friendly, helpful and chatty, it was great to sit at the brew bar while they made the coffee.

Are you popping in soon Glenn?


----------



## Glenn

I attended the opening party last night and sampled some of the Square Mile Kilamanjaro Pulped Natural as a Hario V60, enjoyed a few flat whites Square Mile Autumn Espresso) and bought a cd too.

The team were great and absolutely buzzing, eager to open today and hopefully didn't stay too late to tidy up (standing room only - it was heaving!)

Good to hear you've already been in.

An iPhone image of the new La Marzocco Strada


----------



## RDW

I was sorry to see MDC, the classical CD place that previously had the shop, close earlier this year. But it sounds like the new place may provide some compensation, especially as music is still on sale (is there a decent selection?).


----------



## ozgreen

31 St Martins Lane,

London WC2

City of Westminster

How can I review a London cafe from Australia--well coffee enthusiast Josh Brain whom I met while he was in Perth on his coffee enlightenment tour of the antipodies is working at Notes and I am sure that he will be producing some brilliant espesso based beverages as well as more refined filter/syphon and pourover specialty coffees for the discerning coffee lover. Drop in and say g'day to Josh!!


----------



## Glenn

Phil (a member here) has also reviewed Notes here with some accompanying photos by Adam Rhoades - a photographer from Lincoln


----------



## philwbass

Thanks for posting that Glenn. I love the place!


----------

